# Nautic Star 2110 vs 2200



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok guys I'm looking at Center Consoles hot and heavy and am going to the boat in January. I have found 2110 Sport very clean used and a 214 XTS . The new one I'm looking at is the 2200 Sport. The only noticeable difference is beam width the 2110 and 214 is 92 inches and the 2200 is 102 inches. Any of you guys have a Nautic Start with the 92 inch beam and how do they handle the rougher water? I know the 102 inch beam will be great


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I wish I could help, but you are way out of my league. But I think you would get more hits in the boating section for this than the fresh water section.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm no help either, I own a 210 coastal from nautic star.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I don't own one either but if you can afford the bigger and there is no reason why not; like storage space or something. Then why not the bigger one? That wider beam gonna be awesome. Because if you get the smaller one you will be thinking about man few more G and i could got the bigger one.

When I was shopping for a used boat. Could have save a few G on smaller one but man I am so happy I got the bigger one since my kids can play chase on it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Nautical Star makes a very nice boat and the extra width translates to better ride, more fishing area and storage. I would put at least a 200 on it, being able to run [email protected] rpm's is much better than having to run wide open to get 40 mph with a smaller motor, you can thank me later. Good luck!


----------



## boham (Dec 23, 2015)

I have the 2110 Sport and I couldn't be any happier but that is also upgrading from an 18' Aluminum boat. The largest motor you can put on it is a 150 so if you need (want) more, then don't go with the 2110. I have no issues handling the choppy water but like I said earlier, going from an 18' aluminum, my ride is now a dream so I couldn't be any happier. WOT is 46mph as per GPS with just me and the dog with a full gas tank. Tank is 49 gallons and goes pretty far on a tank of gas.

I don't know where you are at but if you wish, when I get home from the rig on the 5th of Jan, you are more than welcome to come to Lake Conroe and I can let you cruise around on mine to see if you like it or not. Hell, maybe we can pull some fish out of the water while we are at it. 

I'd attach an image but Photobucket is not cooperating correctly out here on the rig.


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Go Wider*

I had a 22' Champion with tunnel hull that was about 92" (can't remember exactly) and three years ago changed to a NS 2200 which is obviously much wider as you mentioned. The difference to me was awesome. I can't say whether the boat hulls were that different or the width made such a large difference but the NS is all around better ride compared to others I tried and have been in. I found the Champion to be very difficult to walk around in due to the width. Two guys could not walk past each other on the side for sure and you just felt so much more tightness in the Champion. You wont be unhappy with a NS for sure. If you are on livingston and want to test ride 22 footer just let me know. If i am around you are welcome to come by.

Now if I can just get 2cool to change my name from champion22 to NS22...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. Ducktracker I think the 210 Coastal is 98 inches in the beam so it would be about in the middle of the of what I am looking at. The 2200 and the 214 have more storage than the 2110. I am running a 21ft bass boat now with a 250 PRO XS on it but I have out grown the speed. Champion 22 do you fish midlake? I've talked to someone around Dove Island several times over the last 2 years that was in a Nautic 2200, that's what gave me the fever


----------



## Drifter022 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a 2012 2200 Sport Nautic Star, bought it new /Yamaha 200hp SHO. I have owned a lot of boats & it is my opinion my favorite combo. Performs in fresh/salt water use w/out disappointmt. Great control/dry. My min length is 22' by choice. Great confidence in this boat when weather gets rough & gets me home safely. All around a tremendous buy. I highly recommend Nautic Star. I'm 69 yrs old & I use my NS every chance I get. Just an awesome boat. Just my opinion, lots of great boats out there. You can feel good about that choice but stay min 22' & you will be pleased. Good fishing.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a 1910 nautic star and love it. Just wish I had a bigger one. Lol. Go with the bigger boat. You will not regret it.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

fishy said:


> I have a 1910 nautic star and love it. Just wish I had a bigger one. Lol. Go with the bigger boat. You will not regret it.


X 2!!! Love my 1910, but wish I had bigger for more room. Also, as mentioned before, get the max on the HP, otherwise you will feel underpowered.


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

whsalum said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Ducktracker I think the 210 Coastal is 98 inches in the beam so it would be about in the middle of the of what I am looking at. The 2200 and the 214 have more storage than the 2110. I am running a 21ft bass boat now with a 250 PRO XS on it but I have out grown the speed. Champion 22 do you fish midlake? I've talked to someone around Dove Island several times over the last 2 years that was in a Nautic 2200, that's what gave me the fever


Yes, I fish midlake down to pine island. Gets fairly rough at times in that area depending on direction of wind. Wasn't me you were talking to in the boat, but I have seen quite a few out there. I've got a SHO 250 on mine but rarely run over 50mph. Blown too many engines over the years and just slow it down now don't have the speed fever as much. Let me know if I can help any further.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We have the NS 21 ShallowBay and have been very happy with it. No issues at all with the boat. Used on Livingston and upper coast. It has a 92" beam and weighs 1550#. The 22 Sport weighs about 500 more. I think that will help with the ride as much as anything. More gas capacity will add even more weight.
If you buy new it will be hard to beat Reynolds Marine in Baytown. Probably will be at Houston Boat Show.
http://reynoldsmarineinc.com/


----------



## Shake52 (Jan 4, 2016)

I looked at NS and Bluewave when upgrading from my 18'. Both great boats, I'm in Bluewave 2200 purebay now. Love it. Liked NS 2200 too but just got better deal at the time. New to fishing Conroe, learning it more every time out. Can get rough, the 22 footer handles most of it just fine, but there have been times I 3as thinking a 24 or 27 footer woukd be nice !!!


----------



## Djennings (Nov 20, 2015)

Recently purchased the 2015 Nautic Star 2200 XS offshore and love everything about it. It's pushed by the 2015 250hp Yamaha and it runs like a champ and gets the boat up and out of the hole with no hesitation. 

Not sure if you have already made up your mind or not but I wish you luck on your decision. 

DJ


----------



## Capn. Rod (Jan 22, 2016)

I had the 2110 sport with the 92 inch beam and I hated it. Very wet ride and rough. If I were you I'd stay away from nautic star. I had a lot of screws and other parts come out and fall off. There are better made boats for the same money or less


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have the 214 XTS and while I don't take it out in really rough water. It is a good riding dry boat. I looked at both of them before I bought, but I can't really remember the differences. The XTS stand for Extreme Tournament Series, I think. Bet you can find all the information on their website.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Did you get one yet or still looking?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't bought one yet. I made a good deal on a rigged Nautic Star 2200 but we were at least 10k apart on what my Triton TR210 bass boat was worth. The book value on it was between 27k-29k and Texas Marine offered me 16k but didn't look at it. I may have to fish out of a bass boat or put it up for sale my self.


----------

